# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Gigabyte Pure Rock (ổ cứng bỏ túi)

## admin

*Gigabyte vừa điền tên mình vảo danh mục sản phẩm mới và sớm được phát hành. Ổ cứng di động Pure Rock.Với thiết kế đơn giản,bên ngoải bao phủ bởi một lớp vỏ trơn bóng,sản phẩm có hai màu chủ đạo,màu đen và trắng, kích cở 12,8 x 8,2 x 1,5 cm, trọng lượng 172 gram, cổng USB 2.0 và tính năng bảo vệ từ những cú sốc.*
Pure Rock được trang bị một 5400 RPM (vòng / phút)với nhiều dung lương lưu trữ khác nhau. 320GB, 500GB, 640GB hoặc 750GB và được hổ trợ 8MB bộ nhớ đệm, đi kèm với một túi đựng sản phẩm. Sản phẩm được bảo hành ba năm. Giá cả thông tin sản phẩm chưa được công bố.




_Theo Amtech_

----------

